# Texas Tommy Teasers



## sqwib (Jan 16, 2012)

_*Fixed Links February 27, 2013*_
 ​*Texas Tommy Teasers*​ ​







The kids really like Texas Tommy's so I figured I would make an appetizer for them.

 

I tried making these as simple as possible.

No explanation or recipe needed, the pictures should explain everything.

Bacon, Hot dogs, Velveeta cheese.
Smoked at 275° for 1.5 hours.

To take it up a notch try adding; Rotell diced tomatoes and green chilies, jalapenos or salsa to the cheese.

These little guys were easy and are definitely a crowd pleaser.








 
























































 
























_July 27, 2012_









	

		
			
		

		
	
\


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 16, 2012)

Great looking snacks. I bet the kids loved them.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 16, 2012)

Easy to make and totally awesome. I love it. They look delicious!


----------



## big twig (Jan 16, 2012)

They look like a very fun thing to eat, I am gonna have to give these a try! Thanks for sharing!

You had me for a minute, I didn't know what a Texas Tommy was and have never heard of it before (was thinking tom the turkey?) so I had to go to my friend Google and found out its a Philly thing (been there several times and never heard of it or never noticed I guess).


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm liking the way that your hinking there Sqwib. Keep it up.


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 16, 2012)

Looking good! Bet you could do those with Earl Campbell's Hot Links...hubby don't eat hot dogs!


----------



## sqwib (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry there was a mistake in the post it read Smoked at 275° for 1-5 hours. 

                                           should be Smoked at 275° for 1.5 hours.


Scarbelly said:


> Great looking snacks. I bet the kids loved them.




Yes they did, as well as me.


SmokinAl said:


> Easy to make and totally awesome. I love it. They look delicious!




Very easy Al, thanks


BIG TWIG said:


> They look like a very fun thing to eat, I am gonna have to give these a try! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> You had me for a minute, I didn't know what a Texas Tommy was and have never heard of it before (was thinking tom the turkey?) so I had to go to my friend Google and found out its a Philly thing (been there several times and never heard of it or never noticed I guess).




I actually never knew where they originated until I read your reply and Googled it myself, Very interesting indeed.


mballi3011 said:


> I'm liking the way that your hinking there Sqwib. Keep it up.


Well my thinking sure isn't about healthy low fat snacks.






 Maybe I'll make them with chicken dogs an turkey bacon hmmm.


africanmeat said:


> Looks great


Thanks




SmokinHusker said:


> Looking good! Bet you could do those with Earl Campbell's Hot Links...hubby don't eat hot dogs!


Absolutely, give it a shot


----------



## alelover (Jan 17, 2012)

Bacon, dogs and cheese. Don't get much better than that.


----------



## alelover (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.seriouseats.com/2009/10/hot-dog-of-the-week-texas-tommy-philadelphia-philly-pa.html


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 17, 2012)

they look good


----------



## gotarace (Jan 17, 2012)

They are a cool twist on a moink...I have a grandson who will love these!!! Thanks for sharing SQWIB...Another awesome Q-View!!!!


----------



## sound1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Good one Squib, love the simple stuff when the kids are around, doing short/easy smokes with them helping me in the prep stages, teaches them the basics and a little quality time for Papa.


----------



## sqwib (Feb 27, 2013)

Fixed Broken Links in original post.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 27, 2013)

Glad this one bounced back up!  Those look awesome.

I'll have to run this one past my youngest.

Bill


----------

